

Tim Bray resigns from Oracle/Sun - andreyf
http://twitter.com/timbray/status/9696830860

======
rbranson
Timothy William Bray is a Canadian software developer and entrepreneur. He co-
founded Open Text Corporation and Antarctica Systems. Tim was the Director of
Web Technologies at Sun Microsystems until his resignation on February 26th,
2010.

Yes, Wikipedia is already updated.

~~~
matrix
That's a little misleading. His main claim to fame is his involvement in
drafting XML standards.

That said, I'm not exactly sure why we're meant to care about him resigning
from Oracle/Sun. Seriously - what exactly did he do there?

~~~
wglb
I am not sure in what way it is misleading. Prior to his claim to fame in
drafting XML, he was famous for using SGML in an effort to put The Dictionary
onto CDROM, and famous for writing one of the first web crawlers, and founding
the company Open Text.

------
wglb
His blog has an entry as well:
<http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2010/02/26/Noracle>

He talks about how he really likes the people at Sun, does not mention the
people at Oracle.

~~~
awa
He also mentions: the official integration date here in Canada is March 1st,
so I won’t ever have actually been an Oracle employee.

It seems he didn't really had a chance to meet many people from Oracle, Of
course all the Sun people he liked would soon be Oracle people

------
andrewcooke
also his blog - <http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2010/02/26/Noracle>

